# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angst voor mezelf

## Inkypinky

Hai,

Ik loop er al een tijdje mee rond, maar ik durf het eigenlijk tegen niemand te zeggen.. Ik ben nogal bang voor mezelf. En niet zo'n beetje ook.. Vanaf mijn 17e (ik ben nu 21) vind ik mezelf al vies en stond ik al opvallend lang onder de douche. Ik heb geen smetvrees, want ik vind het niet erg om vies te worden. Ik ben zelf al vies genoeg. Buiten dit kan ik ook moeilijk tot liever gewoon helemaal niet naar mezelf kijken. Spiegels en ramen vermijd ik zonder moeite door gewoon naar de grond te staren. Mijn ouders geven volgens mij ook niks om me, want ze hebben nog nooit iets aan me gemerkt. Ik woon al 2 jaar niet meer thuis, maar op mezelf in een appartement. Mijn huis is een grote troep omdt ik niks om mezelf geef en het me dus niks uitmaakt hoe mijn huis eruit ziet, sinds mijn verhuizing heb ik ook nog nooit iemand binnen gelaten, ik heb geen vrienden en werd als kind creselijk gepest met mijn rode haren. Mijn haar is inmiddels donkerder en daardoor word ik gelukkig ook minder nagekeken op srtraat.
Aan seks doe ik trouwens niet, ik vind het nog viezer dan mezelf. En ik kan me daarnaast ook niet voorstellen dat er ooit iemand zal zijn die iets m me kan geven. Ik ben lelijk, ik stink en ik ben vies!!
Ik heb geen baan en leef van een uitkering. Het gaat steeds slechter met me en ik kom steeds minder buiten. Die bezorgservice van de ah is voor mij dus een fijne uitkomst  :Wink: 
Maar ik weet dat ik zo niet voor altijd kan blijven leven. De gedachte om met mijn leven te stoppen wordt dus ook steeds aantrekkelijker, in tegenstelling tot mezelf.

Ik ben ten einde raad en weet niet meer wat ik moet doen. Is er iemand die tips voor me heeft????

Xxxx, Inkypinky

----------


## Schavuit

Lieve Inkypinky, ik herken je verhaal heel goed eigenlijk. Ik kan mezelf mezelf ook nauwelijks aankijken als ik voor de spiegel sta. Ik woon inmiddels drie jaar op mezelf, maar durf ook nauwelijks de deur meer uit. In tegenstelling tot jou, ben ik vroeger nooit vreselijk gepest. Hierdoor heb ik juist altijd heel erg veel seks gehad met heel veel jongens. Waarom mezelf bewaren en maagd blijven? Ik verdien toch niks beter dan gebruikt te worden. 
Maar goed, ik dwaal af. Ik zou je graag willen helpen, maar weet eigenlijk niet zo goed hoe. Het enige wat ik kan zeggen is dat ik erg veel in je verhaal herken. Het niet naar buiten durven, jezelf niet kunnen/willen aanzien, en het gevoel dat je echt absoluut geen énkele toegevoegde waarde hebt in deze wereld. Je bent in ieder geval niet de enige die dat denkt.  :Smile:

----------


## Inkypinky

Dag Schavuit,

Ik vind het erg fijn om te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben met dit soort gevoelens. Wat vervelend dat je je zo laat gebruiken. Ben toch trots op jezelf! Je bent sowieso al meer waard dan ik. Watik uit je verhaal op kan maken is dat je jezelf wel herkent in me. Lijkt het je wat om een keer met me af te spreken en om geslachtsgemeenschap te hebben. Het lijkt me heel vies, maar omdat mijn einde er toch aan zit te komen en jij me zo geïnspireerd hebt ("als maagd wil je niet sterven") lijkt me dit het beste plan. Ik hoor graag meer van je.. Sorry als ik je laat schrikken ik ben niet zo goed met mensen en dit is voor het eerst dat iemand aardig enormaal tegen me doet.. :$

Liefs, Inkypinky

----------


## Inkypinky

Als je niet wilt snap ik dat !!  :Frown:

----------


## Schavuit

Beste Inkypinky.

Ik wil je heel graag helpen, maar ik vind het wel heel raar dat je nu meteen begint over seks hebben. Want ik ben sowieso hetero, en ik ben een vrouw, en jij volgens mij ook. Ik zal niet zeggen dat ik nooit in bed ben beland met een vrouw(of meerdere), maar ik ben toch echt hetero. En ik vind het sowieso een beetje raar om zo te gaan afspreken voor seks. En het komt echt niet omdat je lelijk bent, of wat dan ook hoor, want ik weet helemaal niet hoe je eruit ziet. Maar als je geen maagd meer wil zijn, zijn er ook andere mogelijkheden waar ik je wel mee wil helpen. Misschien is het een idee voor je om via internet met iemand af te spreken? Klinkt misschien vreemd als het nieuw voor je is, maar ik heb het ook regelmatig gedaan. Als dat je iets lijkt, wil ik je daar best mee helpen?

----------


## Inkypinky

He Schavuit,

Het geeft niet. Ik snap het. Mijn hoofd lijkt op een ongeneeselijke ziekte, k ben lelijk.. Had het maar meteen gezegd, dan was ik nooit voor je gevallen.. Je weet dat ik bindingsangst heb en kijk hoe je er mee omgaat! Mensen als jij zouden ze wat mij betreft op mogen sluiten. Je bent een hoer weet je dat? Maar oke, ik geef je nog een kans. Je mag me helpen met iemand te vinden op internet. Een verkrachting zou me toch niks doen, dus daar ben ik niet bang voor. Schavuit, wanneer mag ik het genoegen hebben om je te ontmoeten/spreken? Mijn telefoonnummer is 06-76298410. Hopelijk hoor ik toch nog snel van je :$:$:$

Veel liefs, je Inkypinky

----------


## Adike

Als hulpverlener zou ik zeggen ga in therapie om te vechten voor een beter leven.

----------


## cafedapper

hee Inkypinky,

hoe is het nu met je?

----------

